# Don't stick your finger where it don't belong...



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Or this could happen...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ewww*

damn man what did u do ..................


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

NICE!!! Waiting for the story!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Some cheap ass bought a cheap ass deadbolt and within a week it broke!
The actual bolt separated and stuck inside the door frame. I used my finger to try and free it up and I did free it up , I do have a special tool just for this and it just wouldn't grab it 

Please people when buying a new deadbolt or a knob or lever set don't buy the cheap stuff buy a decent one!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ouch*

good thing u didnt chop it off man .... hope u are ok 
cheers


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been a locksmith for 14 years... How on earth did you do that!

I have stuck broken drill bits through my hand a few times, but never almost took the top of my finger off!


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

I sold Weiser Lock for many years. I have seen some of the cheap import stuff come (and go) but I have never seen a lock bite back like that!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

J_T said:


> I have been a locksmith for 14 years... How on earth did you do that!
> 
> I have stuck broken drill bits through my hand a few times, but never almost took the top of my finger off!


I'm a locksmith also, the outer part of the bolt broke away leaving it in between the door and the frame, viola!

I have many deadbolts too!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

hey no topping lol do I have to take a pic of my stubby finger lol that I got stuck in a door ......oweeeeeee


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Your own company? Or work for someone. I reconize where you are buying some of your stuff from (the off shore locksets) And the catalogs (which are out of date)


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

a friend of mine lost 3 ends of his fingers(pinky, ring and middle, knuckle up) when we were working on his car. we just threw in some new cams and cam gears, we cut open the valve cover to dial in the cam gears. started it up, and his fingers got caught inbetween the gear and belt. he was looking on the left of the motor while his fingers were dangeling over the right of the cover supporting his weight.

got stuck between the gold gear and the blue belt spinning at about 5000rpm










his new nickname is stubbs.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

J_T said:


> Your own company? Or work for someone. I reconize where you are buying some of your stuff from (the off shore locksets) And the catalogs (which are out of date)


its an old pic!

My own company and do some overflow and after hours work for another locksmith!


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

b18c5, c1, b16a2?



Flexin5 said:


> a friend of mine lost 3 ends of his fingers(pinky, ring and middle, knuckle up) when we were working on his car. we just threw in some new cams and cam gears, we cut open the valve cover to dial in the cam gears. started it up, and his fingers got caught inbetween the gear and belt. he was looking on the left of the motor while his fingers were dangeling over the right of the cover supporting his weight.
> 
> got stuck between the gold gear and the blue belt spinning at about 5000rpm
> 
> ...


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

A red valve cover like that, either b18c or b16b. Unless it's aftermarket.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

C5 with jun stage 3 cams. Moves pretty good for NA.


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

glug glug glug.... I don't know why someone would waste the money on a b18c5 and do stage 3. Oh well 



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

why not? 

at first the cams were in a built GSR with ported head, but grenaded that motor when a retainer snapped; dropped a valve and bake-potato'd a piston. that setup made 222whp; then we dropped in the C5, stock head with the cams and valvetrain, everything else the same and it made 219whp with a AEM ems. car is quick. 

but meh, i put car lengths on him with my built LS motor on 8psi.


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

I mean, why waste the money on a type r if you're building it any way. 
I've got a boosted b20 vtec I'm trying to get on the road for the end of the month in my Crx. 

I bet we paid less for our setups than he did haha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fbi said:


> I mean, why waste the money on a type r if you're building it any way.
> I've got a boosted b20 vtec I'm trying to get on the road for the end of the month in my Crx.
> 
> I bet we paid less for our setups than he did haha
> ...


OH nice that'll yank, expecially in a CRX.

i agree tho, i sold the LS setup for a ITR engine/trans (no lsd was killing me), all stock so when i blow a hole in the block i have a golden eagle sleeved block sitting and waiting to go in. just need to decide on compression..lol fun car tho, he revved it to 9700rpm.

i always ragged on him because he was die hard NA, i called it the expensive way to go fast since a $800 3 inch exhaust got him like 4whp. lol


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

I went low compression, 8.4 I think the wiseco s are. Build is reliant on the turbo. Built with the idea of my STi in mind.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Back on topic...
I cut myself daily 
Bunch of babies 
If I showed you some of the pics of what I've done to my hands, you might cry

I once was half asleep and didn't have my bread knife so I used my 11" sashimi knife to cut a loaf of bread and put it thru the palm of my hand. Bandaged it up and went back to work.

Basically this knife...


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

How much horse power does that knife have? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

dave you should boost that knife. 

turbo knife cuts faster LOL


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally sharpen my own knives once a month and I can guarantee that they are sharper than anything you've ever seen  
No turbo needed


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I personally sharpen my own knives once a month and I can guarantee that they are sharper than anything you've ever seen
> No turbo needed


I don't doubt you. Some chefs come into work with some nasty cuts.

A friend of mine owns his own sushi restaurant in the states, he was showing me his $3000 set of sushi knives and they were no joke, they were so sharp you could probably shave with them!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I feel like I want to be apart of this convo so I'm going to post pics too 
My finger after a month and a half after mashing it up throwing a snowblower over the fence. Yes that's correct. Throwing a snowblower over the fence. Not one of my brightest moves. Lol. At least it was turned off. Lol and my car.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^C63 AMG? 

ffffuuu love those cars.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Now that is a boo boo Matt!!!Ouch!!!
Definitely a beauty of a car as well


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol I wish it was a c63. And I'm sure so does mb financial. Unfortunately it's not. Just a somewhat modified c230. A lot of carbon body parts amg exhaust tips and wheels. Also had the ecu flashed, along with a few other tasteful additions. Not a lot of aftermarket for these cars. But I knew that buying it. Trying to rid myself of the mod bug. But that didn't work. Just means everything else is that much more expensive! Argh! Lol


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Now that is a boo boo Matt!!!Ouch!!!
> Definitely a beauty of a car as well


Ya I'm just lucky it's not my ring finger since I'm getting married later this year. Lol


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Beauty of a car (and finger) but I'm more curious about the snowblower toss - I'm guessing there's a good story there.. Lol


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Beauty of a car (and finger) but I'm more curious about the snowblower toss - I'm guessing there's a good story there.. Lol


Lol well there is a good story. Kinda I guess. Just being stubborn and stupid. I'll try and keep this short but I don't know. Lol. My patio stones heaved from our pleasant winter and my gate wouldn't open. So I decided hey why don't I try and put this over the fence. Slightly higher then a standard fence of course. So I got it on top of the fence and was going to let it down on the other side slowly. Well with one hand I grabbed the handle and the throttle bar(designed like a lawnmower) and decided to put my hand on the other side inbetween the two bars for some unknown reason. Then started to lower it and crushed my finger between the two bars. Felt wicked awesome. Lol dumbass move for sure.


----------

